# Panel blew? Total Nightmare.



## Muddrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

Well,
I ran into a family job where im out here in CT only for a limited time and while im here i was to move the switches for the kitchen lights to another wall because the livingroom and kitchen wall was to be taken out in an effort to open up the room.
Easy enough i thought.
you know how residential goes, middle of the run recepticals and all of that hoo ha.

So hers my wiring digram
nuetrals are red
splices are in boxes
hots are in blue ink
i circled the 12-2 romex

(never mind does anyone know how to attach photos?)

hr goes to a j box and then feeds switch. it also feeds a receptical
the switch legs go back to j box and continues to lights
all nuetrals are tied together.

(dont worry about anything else on the page, just focus on fig1 aka kitchen circuit)

i flipped the breaker on, i saw glowing behind the breaker for 3 seconds as well as an alarming buzz and then the WHOLE HOUSE WENT OUT.

There isnt even voltage detected on the service entrance conductors back at the panel!

Anyone know or have an educated guess on what i did?

I think im going to have to call connecticut light and power because, even with that breaker OFF i still cant reset power!

Ive never been in a situation like this and im hoping to find a friend or a mentor.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Are you drunk right now?


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't take this the wrong way, but it appears your in way over your head. You need to get someone out there who is competent to fix it. By the way, it sounds like the main breaker went bad after clearing the fault


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Crouse hinds stab in main burnt buss connection due to your ground fault. You owe them a service change now.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> i flipped the breaker on, i saw glowing behind the breaker for 3 seconds as well as an alarming buzz and then the WHOLE HOUSE WENT OUT.
> 
> There isnt even voltage detected on the service entrance conductors back at the panel!


poco xfomer may have tripped out.....

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

muddrummer are you moonlighting or are you licensed?


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

What you did is a Dead Short to ground & that breaker that fed it- did not work-and it went back thru the main, and it sounds like this also become a problem. 

You were lucky that breaker didn't explode in your face. That is why we should always step to the side, when turning one one. 

We were taught that in the plant I worked in-& it actually saved me once as I saw that glowing orange on an overload block & it blew out of the starter pan..............


We can't really troubleshoot that for you, as you will have to go back and check all that you did. Good Luck !


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Muddrummer said:


> I think im going to have to call connecticut light and power because, even with that breaker OFF i still cant reset power!
> 
> Ive never been in a situation like this and *im hoping to find a* *friend or a mentor.*
> 
> Thanks for listening.


Why don't you find a professional to fix this ?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Some of these threads lately really make me feel sorry for the homeowner.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

mrmike said:


> That is why we should always step to the side, close our eyes, and cringe, when turning one on.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by mrmike 
That is why we should always step to the side, close our eyes, and cringe, when turning one on. 


And fill your lungs with air and hold it so you can't inhale and burn your lungs


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds like you need an electrician. Good luck


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Fixed it for ya.


 
I don't know if you are making fun of my statement- but it is a very good practice to get into. If you ever worked in an industrial Electrical setting, many of the electricians there including myself, have seen times when stuff like breakers/overloads etc do not trip & yes actually explode. It can be like a gernade going off. It is not funny:whistling2:


----------



## sbuck22 (Jun 14, 2012)

The OP is one of the few that can say I got lucky. While going through my apprenticeship I was taught to use my off hand and turn away. In residential work it not as a common. But when the untrained person plays electrician it becomes dangerous. I don't know how many people I have talked to that use the "I have been doing this for 30 years." speech. My favorite saying is "I know enough to get myself into trouble." I am a trained electrician and will always come across things I don't know enough about. Do I know how to do plumbing, carpentry, tile setting, drywall, and roofing? Sure but only enough to get myself into trouble.
I am glad I live in a state that requires a license but that still only limits the amount of people "playing electrician".


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

mrmike said:


> I don't know if you are making fun of my statement


Absoulutely not


----------



## sbuck22 (Jun 14, 2012)

Another thing I come across often is people explaining over a phone what they did. When a person thinks they know how to, they explain like they know. Here is what I did how can that be wrong? The only option for you is to pay a qualified electrician to look at it because what you thought you did is wrong or you wouldn't be calling or asking me.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

New 200 amp service- $2500
New POCO transformer- $2000
The knowledge that you should not screw with stuff that can kill you and you don't understand- PRICELESS.
PLEASE PROCEED TO THE TOTALLY SCREWED DIYer forum.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mrmike said:


> ...You were lucky that breaker didn't explode in your face. That is why we should always step to the side, when turning one one....


 That and a clear path of exit. If it goes, you don't want to be stuck in a corner between the wall and the blast. Even if it means using your dominant hand, make sure you've standing in a position to move away if things go south.

-John


----------



## RMatthis (Nov 9, 2009)

I guess a new service is a lot cheaper than a whole new house. Lucky you didn't burn the place down. IMO, maybe you should stick to fixing lamp cords.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

mrmike said:


> I don't know if you are making fun of my statement- but it is a very good practice to get into. If you ever worked in an industrial Electrical setting, many of the electricians there including myself, have seen times when stuff like breakers/overloads etc do not trip & yes actually explode. It can be like a gernade going off. It is not funny:whistling2:


this the method I was taught 30+ years ago pre-ppe days...only difference was we/I still place left/right hand in pants pocket..turn head away or hardhat down/chin to chest close ocd...old school chit and yes I have scene ocd blow....melt...burn..exploded...


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

to the op...I would venture to guess you looped a switch leg into your nuetral...this is a common error...if the nuetral was connected to a different phase and you looped it incorrectly you put 240 volts through the system...this is possible when in a kitchen when a 12/3 is used to feed 1 jbox then split into 2 different cir...then a switch leg is not identified (common in resi)....bam ! 240v bam zoom pow...just a blind guess....but it gives you the zoom to do the burn.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

RGH said:


> to the op...I would venture to guess you looped a switch leg into your nuetral...this is a common error...if the nuetral was connected to a different phase and you looped it incorrectly you put 240 volts through the system...this is possible when in a kitchen when a 12/3 is used to feed 1 jbox then split into 2 different cir...then a switch leg is not identified (common in resi)....bam ! 240v bam zoom pow...just a blind guess....but it gives you the zoom to do the burn.


 

I M O , should have not been doing the job in the first place.

A little knowledge is dangerous !

Please be careful !


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but it appears your in way over your head. You need to get someone out there who is competent to fix it. By the way, it sounds like the main breaker went bad after clearing the fault


One post and out. Tough audience. I have had clients that only call me after handyman screws something up. On the third call I have to fire them..


----------



## Muddrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for all of your responses. I appreciate all of them. Even the negative ones.
It turns out, the transformer blew. CL&P came and fixed it in an hour. 
Then i opened everything back up. Strangest thing tho, no evidence of arcing, nothing at all. my nuetrals were not tied into anything but themselves, everything was grounded and bonded properly, i thought maybe i honestly back fed the panel, like tied the kitchen and living room hots together. but as it turns out, i tested everything and my hots were wiring correctly, so i tied everything back together that way i had them. I had another electrical brethren there for an extra set of eyes, he was confident i didnt commit an error. I told him, "but i saw the panel bus glow and everything went out its gotta be something i did." He thinks it was a coincidence, we turned the circuits on after quadrouple checking all of the work and everything has been fine. Like i said, im not one of these guys with an ego, but i have NEVER seen anything like this happen while in a residential application. Im so confused that nothing tripped. MClareys was right, it was a crouse hinds stab in 20 amp breaker, on 100amp crouse hinds sub panel - i guess they really are as bad as federal pacific... but that sub is fed by a 200 amp square D. Square D is reputable... why didnt that trip? Anyways I thought id update the forum, Thanks for taking time out in responding to my query.


----------



## Muddrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

also special thanks to mr mike, chicken steve, and RGH.

thanks for keeping the conversation applicable.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Muddrummer said:


> Thanks for all of your responses. I appreciate all of them. Even the negative ones.
> It turns out, the transformer blew. CL&P came and fixed it in an hour.
> Then i opened everything back up. Strangest thing tho, no evidence of arcing, nothing at all. my nuetrals were not tied into anything but themselves, everything was grounded and bonded properly, i thought maybe i honestly back fed the panel, like tied the kitchen and living room hots together. but as it turns out, i tested everything and my hots were wiring correctly, so i tied everything back together that way i had them. I had another electrical brethren there for an extra set of eyes, he was confident i didnt commit an error. I told him, "but i saw the panel bus glow and everything went out its gotta be something i did." He thinks it was a coincidence, we turned the circuits on after quadrouple checking all of the work and everything has been fine. Like i said, im not one of these guys with an ego, but i have NEVER seen anything like this happen while in a residential application. Im so confused that nothing tripped. MClareys was right, it was a crouse hinds stab in 20 amp breaker, on 100amp crouse hinds sub panel - i guess they really are as bad as federal pacific... but that sub is fed by a 200 amp square D. Square D is reputable... why didnt that trip? Anyways I thought id update the forum, Thanks for taking time out in responding to my query.


Stranger things can and do happen. Nothing worse than coincidence....


----------

